# Tommy countz East Matagorda Bay instructional video



## GAVKEN (Jan 31, 2014)

Trying to find out where I can purchase a copy 
Of tommy countz east matagorda bay instructional video
I had one several years ago I purchased at gander mt
But have seemed to have misplaced it any help would be appreciated


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*tape*

I finally got hold of my orginal copy of my east mat. tape.
Kinsey's flying service number on it is 1-800- 3228


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

trout250 said:


> i finally got hold of my orginal copy of my east mat. Tape.
> Kinsey's flying service number on it is 1-800- 3228


1 800 324-3228


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

my bad it would help if i posted the complete phone number, i cannot get a reply from this # or another one that was sent to me.
this is a copyrighted tape and no one that i have talked to wants to copy it to dvd because of this.


----------



## tcountz (Apr 3, 2006)

I saw Gene Kinsey at the Boat Show and asked him about the video of East Bay with me. He has some copies and would make some more. Problem is that I didn't get his number. I gave away all of my copies. If I can get someone to send me one I'll get some copies made.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

tcountz said:


> I saw Gene Kinsey at the Boat Show and asked him about the video of East Bay with me. He has some copies and would make some more. Problem is that I didn't get his number. I gave away all of my copies. If I can get someone to send me one I'll get some copies made.


I would like one Tommy. _I was going to call the number for Kinsey today_


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

I would buy a copy as we'll.


----------



## Tetonguy (Jun 23, 2013)

Would like to buy one as well.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

count me in I would like to have one as well. To better my skills


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Where do I stand in line to get my hands on one of those as well??


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

tcountz said:


> I saw Gene Kinsey at the Boat Show and asked him about the video of East Bay with me. He has some copies and would make some more. Problem is that I didn't get his number. I gave away all of my copies. If I can get someone to send me one I'll get some copies made.


I'd like to get one too.


----------



## WhenICan (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy
Add me to the list also


----------



## JDW2 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd buy one also..


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I'm in for one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

I would like to have one too


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

*East Matty*



tcountz said:


> I saw Gene Kinsey at the Boat Show and asked him about the video of East Bay with me. He has some copies and would make some more. Problem is that I didn't get his number. I gave away all of my copies. If I can get someone to send me one I'll get some copies made.


*Would like one as well please Tommy....*


----------



## Goin Coastal (Jan 17, 2011)

I would like to get a copy, if there is enough. Thanks


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

I had one but let someone borrow it and never saw it again. would like to get another.


----------



## JJTTraylor (Jan 30, 2009)

*tape*

I think I have run into every reef in E Matty so have learned alot but still would like a copy of the CD also.


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

In as well.


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

I will buy one Tommy.


ToolMan


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Shoot count me in to, if you have enough. Pm me


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I want one too.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

how much is kensy charging for the disc? they were around $40.00 when i got my tape.


----------



## BFI (Jan 11, 2006)

*video*

Captain Tommy

Wow quite a few requests! I wouldn't mind having a copy myself. Hook me up brutha. Shoot me a pm when you get copies.


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm in for one also tommy


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

Did anything ever come of this, still would like to buy a copy and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm still in.


----------



## hathatteras (Oct 14, 2013)

*Pencil me in*

I'll take one too! Pm


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Sign me up!!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

fellas i got my video copied and sent a disc to tommy, he was susposed to follow up, I am lucky i had two disc made at time of copying. if you want a copy send me a pm and i will start a list, he should be at fishing show, i can get them made fairly reasonable , cost of mailing eats you up.
thanks jim c


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Count me in. I wasn't gonna make this show but now I have some incentive to go to the GRB.


----------



## Beinghave (Oct 14, 2005)

*East Matty Tape*

I would like one also.


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

trout250 said:


> fellas i got my video copied and sent a disc to tommy, he was susposed to follow up, I am lucky i had two disc made at time of copying. if you want a copy send me a pm and i will start a list, he should be at fishing show, i can get them made fairly reasonable , cost of mailing eats you up.
> thanks jim c


Jim- I sent you a pm requesting a video. Thanks.


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Me too - please


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

whats the cost?
Since it is a re-run, keep the $ down
I might look into it if replies come back positive


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

TTT. Any updates on this?


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

"1/8" jighead bounced slowly off the bottom"


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

ill take one


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Me too.

Maybe if the other person is out he can get Tobin to do them since he fishes for a living and does fishing dvd's on the side..


----------



## texag87 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd like a copy of this dvd as well


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Put me on that list.


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

still haven't got my copy in the mail :-( ha


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

If whoever has a copy (VHS or otherwise), I will get it from you, copy it, return it to you along with a copy in DVD format, and also send it out to the others. Would really like to get this thing rolling.

Also, will be happy to make a payout to Tommy C. or whoever else needs to be compensated. Anyone with information necessary send me info.

Let's get this done.

Seems a shame that there are so many willing to buy a copy and nobody to sell it to them.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Minnow Pause said:


> If whoever has a copy (VHS or otherwise), I will get it from you, copy it, return it to you along with a copy in DVD format, and also send it out to the others. Would really like to get this thing rolling.
> 
> Also, will be happy to make a payout to Tommy C. or whoever else needs to be compensated. Anyone with information necessary send me info.
> 
> Let's get this done.


X2


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

Minnow Pause said:


> If whoever has a copy (VHS or otherwise), I will get it from you, copy it, return it to you along with a copy in DVD format, and also send it out to the others. Would really like to get this thing rolling.
> 
> Also, will be happy to make a payout to Tommy C. or whoever else needs to be compensated. Anyone with information necessary send me info.
> 
> ...


 x3


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

has anyone received a copy yet or????


----------



## hathatteras (Oct 14, 2013)

*Video$$*

I emailed him a while back, nothing yet. Dang...all this money to be made makes me wanna make a video..lol!


----------



## terry107 (Jun 26, 2014)

Did anything ever come of this?


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Nope. I talked to the gentleman that did the production of the video. He was going to talk to tommy at the fishing show and ask him if it was alright if he makes more copies. I offered to even sell them to you guys and he agreed that was a good idea. I just never heard back from him and forgot to follow up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

They are passing up on Money in the Bank. The cost of duplicating a CD is almost nothing and they could sell plenty of them without any marketing cost.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Bummer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAVKEN (Jan 31, 2014)

*Finally got a DVD*

I originally posted about a 1 1/2 ago finally received a copy of the East matty tommy countz video pm me if interested


----------



## hathatteras (Oct 14, 2013)

*Thumbs up or down?*

Was it worth the wait?? Lol...I sent you a pm.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Was this tape as good as the ones that Tobin is doing?

Seems several people have done tapes and dvds but they have never seemed to fill the nitch that buyers want. Most people want meat and potatoes type information and "how to" information that they can use like Tobin's.


----------



## NewCaneyFishingLady (Feb 28, 2006)

I know Gene Kinsey and he has copies available.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

NewCaneyFishingLady said:


> I know Gene Kinsey and he has copies available.


Do you know if he is willing to sell any copies?


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*east matty dvd*

i have one of these DVDs given to me by a good friend had the fold out map in it still, the video is not like tobin trout support DVDs, it primarily focuses on east matagorda structure from old gulf cut working counterclockwise through the entire bay, detailing structure location, bets time of year to fish, best lure, best wind direction and speed best approach, bottom structure etc, all from tommy countz as he states in the beginning not a fish catching video very detailed and very informative, there was going to be a west matagorda bay dvd made but never got finished or started?


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

Bump. I'm determined to get a copy of this video before I die, can't believe how hard this is.


----------



## GAVKEN (Jan 31, 2014)

Does anyone have a copy of trout support dvd we can make a trade


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i still have a copy, but this is a copyrighted item, I gave tommy a copy and he was going to get with kinsler and get copies made for those who wanted them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

trout250 said:


> i still have a copy, but this is a copyrighted item, I gave tommy a copy and he was going to get with kinsler and get copies made for those who wanted them.


Good for you.

The Kinsler DVD's were pretty thorough and covered each reef well. Something like that used in conjunction with the skills learned in the TroutSupport DVD's on reading the water and finding the fish go pretty well together.


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

TTT I spoke with NewCaneyFishingLady this evening and she understands that Mr Kinsey will be posting to alert us how to get this video in the relatively near future. Not necessarily imminent but presumably fairly soon.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm one of the Sargent gang who would be interested in getting one if they come about!


----------



## nicklas1976 (Apr 23, 2013)

I will take one too.


----------



## pstout1 (Jun 30, 2006)

I would like a copy of the West Bay, East Bay, and Matagorda videos if available.


----------



## The_Hammer (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd like a copy of the East and West Bay videos.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Better make it a production line...Could I get a copy as well? Can pay.


----------



## Heath (May 21, 2004)

I would be willing to purchase also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

My little boy said"is this where I say my bad" cause we did not get one. I just told him no as we can just order it.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I sent an email to Tommy, the maker of the video. Hopefully he will respond soon. I will let you know.


----------



## The_Hammer (Aug 19, 2015)

kickingback said:


> I sent an email to Tommy, the maker of the video. Hopefully he will respond soon. I will let you know.


Good deal!


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Got his reply...
Charlie
Right now I can't help you. You can try to call Gene Kinnsey who made them and he might can get you one.

Thanks,
Tommy Countz

Don't know Mr Kinnsey's numbr if anyone does...


----------

